# ***Colourful Pink & Red Heatherette look (Style Minx, Coppering, Pink Pearl)***



## user79 (Apr 10, 2008)

I only bought 1 thing from Heatherette: 2 Style Minx lipglosses, and got a free sample of Pink Pearl pigment. I love this pigment!! Will have to get a few more samples from sellers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyhow here's a look from some days ago using some Heatherette stuff and my other things.



















Face:
Laura Mercier primer
Revlon Colourstay Foundation in Ivory
MAC Blot Powder in Medium
Nars Desire blush
Bobbi Brown Peony shimmerbrick

Eyes:
MAC Spiked eyebrow pencil
Untitled Paint
Beige-ing shadestick
Flammable Paint
Pink Pearl pigment (Heatherette)
Golden Lemon pig.
Coppering e/s
Shroom e/s
Uppity Fluidline
Max Factor mascara

Lips:
Beet lipliner
Style Minx gloss


----------



## indiagirl73 (Apr 10, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## mrslisettecg (Apr 10, 2008)

This is way cute!! YOu convinced me on the pink pearl pig. hopefully i can still find it!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh thats gorgeous.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 10, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## nikki (Apr 10, 2008)

Gorgeous!!  I love pink pearl too!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 10, 2008)

very nice!  Now I really want golden lemon!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Apr 10, 2008)

you look beautiful! the blush and lip alone are a great look also!


----------



## user79 (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_very nice!  Now I really want golden lemon!_

 
I bought a small sample of it, and you know - it's not the best. If you want a nice yellow I'd just get Chrome Yellow e/s. This one doesn't adhere very well and it's actually not that bright.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 10, 2008)

This is beautiful!!! Your skin is amazingly smooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And, you pull off those brighter colors so well- I love it!


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 10, 2008)

lovinn the lips..i must get style minx now!!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow!! This is so pretty!! Would you make a tut on this one pleeease?


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 10, 2008)

gorgeous look


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Apr 10, 2008)

Great Look!!! Your eyes are beautiful!!


----------



## gelydh (Apr 10, 2008)

What gorgeous colors!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 10, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 10, 2008)

I love it! So bold and colourful.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 10, 2008)

You look beautiful.  I always love your makup and you skin.... is flawless.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 10, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 10, 2008)

This look is hot and your hair is just gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Apr 10, 2008)

wow - striking x


----------



## Hilly (Apr 10, 2008)

Those lips rock!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow............this is beatiful!!!!  Style Minx is the best.


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 10, 2008)

oh it´s very romantic! love it!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 10, 2008)

I always love ur pictures


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 10, 2008)

Very pretty!  Pink Pearl is an awesome color!


----------



## Navessa (Apr 10, 2008)

great color combo!!!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 10, 2008)

your eyes are amazing! beautiful!


----------



## nunu (Apr 10, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 10, 2008)

So stunning!


----------



## n_c (Apr 10, 2008)

I LOVE that lip combo on you.


----------



## midge (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks amazing!


----------



## heartichoke (Apr 11, 2008)

wowza! i love love love the colors.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Apr 11, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (Apr 11, 2008)

oh wow.. i love it!!!!


----------



## mslitta (Apr 11, 2008)

That is just HOT. I love everything about it.


----------



## lil_kismet (Apr 11, 2008)

Lovely pops of colour in all the right places!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 11, 2008)

wow this looks seriously amazing!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 11, 2008)

*stunning*


----------



## eenerkwak (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW :]
you are SO PRETTY!! <3
also your eyes are so cool!


----------



## Glow21 (Apr 11, 2008)

How are you finding the Revlon colorstay foundation?  It looks really good on you.  I've been thinking about trying some for a while... x


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 11, 2008)

Beautiful, I really like the liner colour and that lipcolour is so hot. Am sad I didn't get style minx now!


----------



## twinkley (Apr 11, 2008)

So wonderful! You're eyes look like a kiwi fruit! So pretty!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 11, 2008)

looks great...u can pull off any lip color.

I was looking at those dots in your eyes....I've never seen that before, its unique lol


----------



## marciagordon189 (Apr 11, 2008)

Beautiful.  The Pinks are so pretty on you.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 11, 2008)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 12, 2008)

Bueatiful!!!!!!!  you know Juls... you could smear poop on ur face and still look gorgeous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxo
Christine


----------



## user79 (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_Beautiful, I really like the liner colour and that lipcolour is so hot. Am sad I didn't get style minx now!_

 
Yeah, I got a backup of it, it's such a gorgeous bright pink colour!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Bueatiful!!!!!!!  you know Juls... you could smear poop on ur face and still look gorgeous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxo
Christine_

 
LOL....er, thanks! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glow21* 

 
_How are you finding the Revlon colorstay foundation?  It looks really good on you.  I've been thinking about trying some for a while... x_

 
It's...ok. I find I really need to put on a primer with this one otherwise it looks a bit cakey. It's pretty decent though for a drugstore foundation. The shade doesn't match my neck perfectly so I really have to blend it well.


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, what a gorgeous makeup you've done here!! I love the contrast with your black clothes and this l/g is just so hot!!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 14, 2008)

pink is so perfect on u .. 
im jelous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loool


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Apr 14, 2008)

What a beautiful look!  Style Minx looks great on you.


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 15, 2008)

gorgeous look..i love those funky colours


----------



## lsperry (Apr 15, 2008)

Amazingly beautiful....Love your liner skills with the uppity fluidline!


----------



## nico (May 17, 2008)

wow ! I love it. Could you make a tutorial on this please ?


----------



## bajsan (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice. I love the lipgloss the most. Like you mentioned earlier, I agree about using a little less foundation and a bit more blending.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 29, 2008)

LOVES! I wish I had that Pink Pearl pigment, it's gorgeous


----------



## duddelle (Jul 30, 2008)

I am all about this look! Can't wait to try it. Thanks!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 31, 2008)

I love pink pearl too!!!! And I'm totally diggin' the golden lemon liner!


----------



## BuNnieLoVe (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG! You look sooooo gorgeous!!! How you take the pictures so nicely?


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow amazing especially your eyes!


----------



## User93 (Aug 3, 2008)

You are so pretty, an i love how you pick colors.. I wish so much i had skills like yours! Beautiful doll you are.


----------



## nico (Aug 22, 2008)

Did you use Flammable Paint all over the eyelid or only under Coppering ?


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 22, 2008)

NIcely done : )


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 22, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------

